# What breed are my chicks?



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I am very curious to know what breed my chicks are and if possibly u could tell me the gender. I know the black one is not an Australorp or a Jersey Giant cause there is no white but I do know it has gold feathers in between it's 2 wings so I'm leaning more towards a black star. The 3 pics of the black one is the same chick just to let you know so you didn't think they were 2 or 3 different chicks. I am also wondering what the red chick is I haven't the slightest idea. Thanks!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They're babies, that's what they are. I'm sorry but you don't want me to make any guesses because I really am not very good at that. 

Love that first pic.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

FLUFFY!!! 

I’m no help either but they’re stinkin adorable!!!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

FLUFFY!!! 

I’m no help either but they’re stinkin adorable!!!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> FLUFFY!!!
> 
> I’m no help either but they’re stinkin adorable!!!


Robin or any other admin, no clue why it posted twice, weirdness.
I figured I’d better make it an uneven 3....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Please don't ever change, OM. 

I'll leave the double since it makes your last post make sense.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Please don't ever change, OM.
> 
> I'll leave the double since it makes your last post make sense.


😂


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> They're babies, that's what they are. I'm sorry but you don't want me to make any guesses because I really am not very good at that.
> 
> Love that first pic.


Lol, Thanks! Do u mean first pic of red chick?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> FLUFFY!!!
> 
> I’m no help either but they’re stinkin adorable!!!


Thank you!! I got them from Atwoods, don't know if you have ever heard of it but it's almost the same as tractor supply.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Robin or any other admin, no clue why it posted twice, weirdness.
> I figured I’d better make it an uneven 3....


Lol! It's fine


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I think the black one is a Black star have no idea about the red..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Animals45 said:


> Lol, Thanks! Do u mean first pic of red chick?


Yep, the first pic of the red chick is eye catching.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Yep, the first pic of the red chick is eye catching.


Thanks!!!!💕💕


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I had a hard time taking the 2 pics of the red one since it was getting dark outside.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

It really does have some beautiful coloration coming in, whatever- mysteries are fun too!  Let’s see- my mystery bantams as tinies; 

















And now as adults!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't think we've ever seen the birds when they were still teeny tiny.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

The roost


Overmountain1 said:


> It really does have some beautiful coloration coming in, whatever- mysteries are fun too!  Let’s see- my mystery bantams as tinies;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The rooster looks like my brown leghorns I have is he one of those?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I don't think we've ever seen the birds when they were still teeny tiny.


Oh don’t get me going! Lol








Tiny Chip. I’m looking for a specific set though. Hmm. Chip is a black breasted red Old English Game bantam. We got really lucky with them both- 

















































Ok! Found some cool crab shots along the way, but there are some mega tiny Chip and Jackie shots! 


Edit- I’m sorry, I didn’t mean to hijack the post. Just got to hunting down those pics and saw the others as I scrolled. Shew. I forgot to add those to the right album apparently.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The crabs are all dressed alike.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

They are! Makes it hard to tell them apart when I do spot them occasionally down in the sand.... my poor babies! Ah! I’m about to be a nutball bc they aren’t coming back up yet. Which is silly bc I know better. Not yet anyway. Soon. Not yet. Sigh. It’s stressful having large crabs that have been in captivity a long while that I just moved to a new tank. All factors against this molt. Ok again with off topic. I am just THE WORST!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Oh don’t get me going! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Here is an update on the black chick. Also could you tell me what gender it is?. I'm pretty positive the breed of it is a 
Black star. Thanks!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Whoa, what wild coloring. Stunning.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Whoa, what wild coloring. Stunning.


Thank you! Do you possibly know what gender it is?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

That’s a tough call bc I don’t know the breed but I would guess maybe a pullet with the comb being that size? Idk how large they are supposed to be on the boys so just a total guess. Very pretty!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> That’s a tough call bc I don’t know the breed but I would guess maybe a pullet with the comb being that size? Idk how large they are supposed to be on the boys so just a total guess. Very pretty!


Thanks you! I really don't have the slightest idea what it is.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I will try and post pictures of the red one if I can go out and take some pictures.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I will update when I update in my red one. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Whoa, what wild coloring. Stunning.


Do you possibly think it could be a Black Copper Maran?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They aren't that red. The only breed I know of with that rich mahogany color are Rhode Island Reds. But that doesn't mean there isn't another breed out there with it.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> They aren't that red. The only breed I know of with that rich mahogany color are Rhode Island Reds. But that doesn't mean there isn't another breed out there with it.


Sorry I don't know if I'm confusing you and you think I'm talking about the red one, I'm actually talking about the black one with gold on it's neck.. Unless you are talking about the black one..
I have actually owned Black Copper Marans in the past.. I bought some hatching eggs off ebay and like 4 or 5 hatched. and then I ended up with a few hens and a rooster after that. then when they were older I took their eggs and hatched them again.. I've been through so much with them.. ahh.🤤


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, yes you were confusing me. You switched birds and didn't warn me.  

I've never seen one in person. I asked someone the other day that has or does and they don't know why they're called black/copper either. 

I guess it's time for me to get educated on why they're called black/copper.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Well, yes you were confusing me. You switched birds and didn't warn me.
> 
> I've never seen one in person. I asked someone the other day that has or does and they don't know why they're called black/copper either.
> 
> I guess it's time for me to get educated on why they're called black/copper.


The Black Copper Marans are getting popular again, the breed popularity thing is so cyclical. In this case, I wonder if it's because they are more readily available from the hatcheries this year than Ayam Cemanis or Svart Honas.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They were quite popular in Dan's neck of the woods at one time. There were some serious breeders over his way.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Well, yes you were confusing me. You switched birds and didn't warn me.
> 
> I've never seen one in person. I asked someone the other day that has or does and they don't know why they're called black/copper either.
> 
> I guess it's time for me to get educated on why they're called black/copper.


Haha! Ok..😂


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I noticed my black chickens with the gold neck feathers comb has been getting redder, is that a sign of it being cockerell??


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Possible. How old? 

And time for a pic so we can say yes or no or probably maybe.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Possible. How old?
> 
> And time for a pic so we can say yes or no or probably maybe.


About 8 weeks i'd say.. I got it from atwoods something simialar to TSC and I didn't know the age but looked about 2 weeks and i've owned it 6 weeks so most likely somewhere around 8 maybe a little older.. Ok, I will take some pics now..
Let me get my camera and I will send in a few mins. Thanks!


----------

